# Delonghi coffee machines



## serban (Dec 9, 2008)

hello everybody,

I am new on this forum and I have a question if somebody can help me.

What is the difference beetwen Delonghi ESAM 3200 and Delonghi ESAM 4200. We can find this machine on http://www.delonghi.co.uk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Serban

The 4200 is a slightly more advanced model than the 3200

The cost difference in the UK is approx £50 which in my opinion is worth it.

Have you asked for a hands on demonstration of these models?


----------



## serban (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Glenn,

Thank you for your answer ,but on site Delonghi.co.uk description of this two machine are the same word by word.

I am from Romania and unfortunately in Romania this kind of machine are not so usual.We have same online store and a few shops in all country who deliver coofee machine .In Romania is more popular Saeco and maybe Bosch and Siemens.Anyway I will buy this machine from Germany(a friend from Germany help me with order) with 316 euro because in Romania is 490 euro.

I understand that diference between Delonghi EAM 4200 and Delonghi ESAM 4200 is that, ESAM is more new model and S come from " silence".

In Germany price for ESAM 4200 is 307 euro and for ESAM 3200 is 312 euro whitout delivery (see: http://www.guenstiger.de).In Romania price are : ESAM 4200- aprox 490 euro (1900 RON) and ESAM 3200 - aprox 540 euro ( 2100 RON).Anyway ,as I say,I allready ordered this nice machine in Germany and I hope next week Wednesday or Thursday I will have it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The price differences are amazing

In the UK I have not seen the 3200 cheaper than the 4200 model.

When you receive your machine would you mind doing a photo review?

I'd love to hear your good and bad points on this machine and the difficulty level in setting up 'your' perfect cup


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,

I got an email from Amazon today, and the ESAM5400 is down to £334. Is this a good deal? It is a bit over budget and I am not sure if it is better to stick with individual appliances, especially for domestic use.

Regards,

Matt


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Matt, from what I have read and understood about your requirement so far it would appear that you will need a separate machine and grinder.

You may quickly outgrow the bean to cup machines.

Just my opinion


----------



## Jimblob (Dec 22, 2008)

I own both machines and so far they seem pretty similar. The 4200 was on amazon for just over £200, and therefore cheaper than the 3200. As it is a newer model I thought I would risk it. I was reluctant because the 3200 is so good. Several of my family members and friends also own the 3200 so it has a serious reputation to live up to. My initial observations are that the 4200 has a different noise, the whirrs are higher pitched. I prefer the 3200's stainless steel drip tray - it's plastic on the 4200. Also I have had to adjust the bean grinder to maximum coarseness to get a decent flow of coffee, otherwise it is too slow. As I have only made about 8 cups with the 4200 it is too early to give a detailed review. I'm curious to know what improvements have been made. As it stands, I would probably choose the 3200 over the 4200, based on how reliable and solid it has been in my experience. If you can get the 3200 at a knock down price with a good guarantee, then go for it.


----------



## peterking (Jun 6, 2009)

This is really a helpful discussion here. I know more about coffee machines from here. Thanks all who shares his/her knowledge here.

Breville BKC600XL


----------

